# ZF 8 speed hybrid gearbox BMW330e



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,


I have a hybrid gearbox from a BMW 330e. I am looking for the information to operate the motor from an industrial inverter.
Is there anybody out there who knows what the correct volts/ Hz ratio is?
Also looking for the Can bus code for this if anybody can help me out?


Thanks


Andrew


----------



## noubal (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, Can you share the photo of the motor assembly?


----------



## EVmattyP (May 12, 2019)

subscribing!


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

noubal said:


> Hi, Can you share the photo of the motor assembly?



Hi,


I havent taken the gearbox apart. There are lots of diagrams and videos that ZF have produced on the web. 



I asked ZF for help with the can bus and they suggested that i dont work on it becuase its dangerous. Thanks for nothing ZF


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's the most detailed description that I found in a quick search:
BMW Plug-in hybrid 330e technical drive train details
It doesn't detail the transmission itself, because it is a normal ZF HP8, except that instead of a torque converter it has a mechanical clutch (called a "decoupler" in the article, and located inside the rotor) and the hybrid system motor.

Of course that doesn't help Andrew with the specs that he needs.


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks yes I have seen that before.

I do have the BMW software where I can get the information on the wireing diagrams etc. There is a lot of info there.

I did have a fault on my inverter (one phase down) which I have now repaired. So when I get the chance I will try again. I think the phase loss may have made it harder for me to get good results.

This video gives you a good idea of the construction of the motor section. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAynBpfrSv8 

https://www.zf.com/products/en/cars/products_34944.html


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

It took me ages to post this image?


----------

